# Used syringes - what do you do with them?



## Roll farms (Oct 6, 2011)

I would never reuse a needle (unless it was one made to be reused) but I cannot bear to throw away syringes after only one use, so I sterilize them and use them over again until they stop sliding easily.  I've meant to ask how others who use a lot them treat their used syringes, so thought I'd try out the new 'poll' featuer to find out.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay, Hang head, I will admit it. 



This is a bad subject on our farm and something we have talked about needing to improve. Honestly, we just reuse them, as in We use the same needle and syringe when we are vaccinating to do all the kids, ect... It is a bad habit we got from working for years on all those hog farms. You would just keep using the same needles, syringes until it was no longer sharp or break and then go onto the next one.  

OUr new plan is going to be to use one needle per animal and then wash everything, soak in alcohol, and reuse after that.  Roll, maybe you can jump up and down and scream at us, to get us to do a better job with this.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 6, 2011)

Yep, I keep them too.  Sometimes I''ll toss them if it's a particularly nasty medicine that was in them (like the pour-on cydectin) though.  I'll either pop them in the dishwasher or boil them, depends on what kind of mood i'm in.    Typically I don't re-use needles, but if I'm low I've been known to save them and boil them as well.  And 20kids, don't feel bad.  We re-used needles on multiple animals on all the farms where I used to work.  We would have 1 needle to draw from the vial, and one needle to inject animals.  It would be very expensive to use a separate needle for each animal.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 6, 2011)

Disposable needles and syringes are about 15 cents each, folks.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 6, 2011)

I boil and reuse When they get old or wore out I toss them. I need to order more. BTW what size needles do you'll use? I have used 20 & 18 gauge


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 6, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Disposable needles and syringes are about 15 cents each, folks.


Sure, and when you have a small herd that's affordable. When you've got 1,000 cows it adds up quick.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 6, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Sure, and when you have a small herd that's affordable. When you've got 1,000 cows it adds up quick.


When you have 1000 cows, you should be using jet injectors.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 6, 2011)

I do not reuse needles for injections, but I do keep old needles. I have used them for draining abcesses, for oiling things in very small and tight places (the inside of a hinge) I keep them in an old box, and when the box is full I dump it and start over.

As for syringes, Yes I reuse until they become difficult to slide.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2011)

I will reuse a syringe if we are giving oral meds but never if I inject anything. Needle and syringe are only used once for injection.

For oral meds, I will reuse a syringe if giving mulitple animals the same dewormer on the same day or if giving one animal some type of oral antibiotic  for x amount of days in a row but do wash in between each. I will not save a syringe for future uses.


----------



## Hillsvale (Oct 6, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Yep, I keep them too.  Sometimes I''ll toss them if it's a particularly nasty medicine that was in them (like the pour-on cydectin) though.  I'll either pop them in the dishwasher or boil them, depends on what kind of mood i'm in.    Typically I don't re-use needles, but if I'm low I've been known to save them and boil them as well.  And 20kids, don't feel bad.  We re-used needles on multiple animals on all the farms where I used to work.  We would have 1 needle to draw from the vial, and one needle to inject animals.  It would be very expensive to use a separate needle for each animal.


I only reuse the medical syringe on multiple animals if I am using it on the same occassion and only if it is oral, like ivomec. Needles always used only once... the syringes that are designed for multiple uses (ie: can't take a needle) are washed but once again only reused if its not the gooey gunk.

To someone elses point they are about 40 cents here for a needle and syringe.. splurge. 

And as a note one of my neighbours throw out their syringes and needles... in the garbage  ... please everyone dispose of them correctly, we take ours to work where their is a needle disposal case on the wall, I'm sure everyone has access to one somewhere... even if at the mall or drug store.


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't reuse them.  They are cheap so why would I?  Here's an interestng photo of what a syringe needle looks like after only a few uses.  Using a needle like that has got to be much more painful for the animal.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 6, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Okay, Hang head, I will admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do too. We are also working on this.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 6, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, if you were doing all 1000 at once or you were in a location where that's more practical (using a handling system or something).  I can only speak for the farms where I've worked, but most times it was groups of cattle every week or so, getting multiple injections in different locations all over the farm.   Say each cow gets 5 vaccines a year, that's a LOT of needles and syringes.  I can't say it's the ideal thing to do, but on large farms I have a feeling it's more commonly done than not.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 6, 2011)

I have been paying 25 cents for the needle and 25 cents for the syringe. Perhaps i need to find a cheaper source. Because at 50cc an injection, not including the medicine, I can't afford to throw them out after just one use.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I have been paying 25 cents for the needle and 25 cents for the syringe. Perhaps i need to find a cheaper source. Because at 50cc an injection, not including the medicine, I can't afford to throw them out after just one use.


What size syringe do you buy? At PBS Animal Heath ( http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/ ) you can get needles for either $.14 or $.12 per needle if you buy a box of 100 at a time. That is for 18 or 20 gauge. Luer Lock tip syringes run from $.12 to $1.44 depending on size starting at 3cc up to 60cc if you buy a box of them. Regular tip syringes run from $.11 to $1.44 depending on size from 1cc to 60cc.

I just noticed in the book that they have an economy one that is mostly luer slip lock that is $.10 to $.67 for 3xx to 60 cc syringe. They do offer a 12cc syringe in the Luer lock for $.17 per syringe. This is all based on buying a box of them.

Disposable syringes with needles run from $.21 to $.36 but only offer 3cc to 12cc. Once again, you have to buy a full box of them to get that price.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 6, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 cc, 6cc, 12cc  and 18 gauge and 20 gauge needles 3/4". We have been getting them at the feed store, I guess I should order a couple boxes on-line.    Luer locks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We have been getting them at the feed store, I guess I should order a couple boxes on-line.    Luer locks.


If you are buying them at the feed store, then no wonder you are paying such a high price. it is amazing how fast you can go through it. Believe me, a box will get used up in no time. I feel like I can never have enough needles and syringes and they certainly don't go bad.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 6, 2011)

I throw them out, except the big 35cc syringes.  Then only when it was used for an oral medication.  I get a sharps box at Costco for $2.00 and put the needles in there.  I fill it up about once a year and get a new one.  I do not feel I can get the little ones clean enough.  

Whenever I order something and need to meet a certain dollar amount for free shipping, like at Jeffers, I order syringes and needles.  They never go bad and I always need them.


----------



## elevan (Oct 6, 2011)

I never reuse syringes for injections.  And never reuse needles for anything.

I do reuse syringes for oral meds...wash and dispose when the medication course is done (such as Albon for coccidia).  So at most I'm washing and using for 5 days.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 6, 2011)

I voted 'yes - but only for oral medications' because that's how I most often re-use a syringe..  Generally, however, I toss'em.  The difference usually depends on whether I'm toward the beginning of a fresh box of syringes or my supply is waning, and/or how much time I've got, and/or how many animals are about to get the same med and how it's delivered, etc..

For instance..  If I know I'm about to dose 4 goats with injectable cydectin orally, that's one needle and one syringe.  If I'm about to *inject* four goats with ivermectin, that's four needles and one syringe.  If I only have a couple of needles and a syringe or two left at my disposal and something *has* to be done, I've been known to use a 'family needle'..  For instance, I figure if a goat carried another goat in its belly for 5mos, or two goats shared their mama's womb and udder, sharing a needle between the two probably won't be the end of the world -- but that sorta thing is an extremely rare occurance for me, and only happens as an absolute last resort..  Actually, I can think of only two instances where I've done that..

For the most part, though, I don't make any real effort to conserve needles or syringes.  They're like 'solo' cups to me:  I don't buy them because they're cheaper than glasses -- I buy them because I can throw them away instead of washing them!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 6, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I voted 'yes - but only for oral medications' because that's how I most often re-use a syringe..  Generally, however, I toss'em.  The difference usually depends on whether I'm toward the beginning of a fresh box of syringes or my supply is waning, and/or how much time I've got, and/or how many animals are about to get the same med and how it's delivered, etc..
> 
> For instance..  If I know I'm about to dose 4 goats with injectable cydectin orally, that's one needle and one syringe.  If I'm about to *inject* four goats with ivermectin, that's four needles and one syringe.  If I only have a couple of needles and a syringe or two left at my disposal and something *has* to be done, I've been known to use a 'family needle'..  For instance, I figure if a goat carried another goat in its belly for 5mos, or two goats shared their mama's womb and udder, sharing a needle between the two probably won't be the end of the world -- but that sorta thing is an extremely rare occurance for me, and only happens as an absolute last resort..  Actually, I can think of only two instances where I've done that..
> 
> For the most part, though, I don't make any real effort to conserve needles or syringes.  They're like 'solo' cups to me:  *I don't buy them because they're cheaper than glasses -- I buy them because I can throw them away instead of washing them!*


We reuse the solo cups here! Just put them in the dishwasher and they can be used longer. It's easier to use the plastic cups with the kids than deal with glass cups with them.

We also reuse syringes. If we are using the same thing in the needles again we will save the needles, but they are disposed of after a couple uses.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 6, 2011)

I was recently at a relative's house, and they had plastic disposable dishes, cups, utensils, etc.....which were collected for washing and re-use..  Kinda got me started thinking about this whole subject, actually..

I can certainly understand not wanting to break out the good stuff with a house full of people and little kids, but it's also not as if our choices as consumers are limited to either Solo or _Waterford_, with nothing in between..  If it's simply a matter of not wanting to have expensive things broken, there's actually a wide array of really inexpensive, but durable and washable dinnerware out there at Walmart, Target, Kmart, etc..

I'll grant you that washing a Solo cup seems like good economy...  Afterall, a 50 pack 16oz solo cups is, what, about $10?  For 50 cups!  And let's say that each cup can be thrown in the dishwasher 5 times before it inevitably splits down the side -- that's like 250 cup-trips to the dishwasher!  Man, that stack of Solos seems to last FOREVER!

In reality, however, it doesn't _actually_ last forever..  No, in time you'll have to buy another stack of cups...

But what else could you do with that $10?  Well, you could get a set of 6 tumblers from Target for the same money, and those things are basically indestructable.  Each one would only have to go to the dishwasher 42 times each before they began paying you back -- which, barring the occasional tumbler being crushed or lost or being chewed up by the family dog or whatever, they'd almost certainly do -- and then some.  

So, really, washing solo cups isn't an economical thing to do when compared to buying a more durable product..  It *seems* like it should be very economical, but it really isn't..  And that brings me back to my original question -- _why do people wash disposable dinnerware!?_

I think Rolls says it all right here:



			
				Roll Farms said:
			
		

> I cannot bear to throw away syringes after only one use


Guilt.  Plain and simple.  

You could replace syringes with 'plate,' 'cup,' 'plastic flatware,' 'grocery bags,' 'soft drink/water bottles,' and countless other things that are designed to be used once and pitched.  

And the irony is that, in almost every such case, a more economical and more environmentally friendly alternative could be achieved by spending just a little more to buy a more durable product that's _designed_ to be re-used.  

So...if buying disposable stuff makes us feel guilty, and if it's less economical than buying more durable stuff, and if we're going to the trouble of reconditioning (washing, sterilizing -- whatever) the disposables just like we'd recondition the durable stuff...why the hell do we do it?!?  Why don't we just buy the durable stuff?  Moreover, why does a company like Solo even exist if they only make products that save us no work, cost us more money, and make us feel guilty!!?  WHY?!?

It's really quite simple -- because they make stuff you can just throw away, and we REALLY LIKE stuff you can just throw away.


Aaaaaaaaaand there's everyone's gut-punch of reality for the day.  You're welcome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm exhausted after reading that.    

Well, it makes sense now why I can't throw away the needle or the syringe.  I don't even buy plastic or paper, dishes, pretty much not ever. I can't stand to throw that stuff away. All my storage containers have lids, and pots and pans have lids, so I don't have to buy any more plastic wrap or aluminum foil than needed on a rare occasion. I just find all that stuff so wasteful. Waste of money and waste of product.   

Thank You CMjust for clearing that up for me.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 6, 2011)

My storage containers have lids, they just end up disappearing! I've been freezing lots of leftovers lately, but that's been a lot of soups though too.


----------



## poorboys (Oct 6, 2011)

I do reuse the syringes, sterlize them. untill they get old, with some medicines I throw the whole thing away, And yes I've seen needles like the ones posted, and I would'nt want that coming at me: I don't mind using them over for oral use after the first time,  At one of our farm stores it only cost .15 cents for both needle and syringe so we stock up when were in town.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 6, 2011)

It's just another one of those "someone told me I could, so I did, and I've done it for 10+ years now so why change?" things for me. 

I saw that used needle pic when I searched about reusing syringes long ago....convinced me not to reuse those, ever.  OUCH.

I save the 6cc for oral stuff (just wash and dry and back into a bag) and the 3cc get soaked in alcohol overnight / air dried / put in a seperate bag to be reused for vaccines.  If I have to use a huge one for a shot, I wash / save those to use for oral stuff in the future.  I have a drenching gun but sometimes it's already full (like today - with DiMethox for some kids) and I need to drench someone w/ something different (I wanted to give Mandy some Red Cell) so I pulled out a 'used' 12 cc syringe and used that.

Honestly, I just wondered what methods others used - didn't mean for it to turn into a 'throwaway society' debate. 

eta:  Forgot to mention - when I started reusing syringes, I had no way to buy online (was afraid to use a credit card online back then) and didn't know about Paypal.  I didn't even know Jeffers or Premiere existed....So I was driving 45 minutes to the nearest farm store and paying quite a bit more for them than I am now.  I do buy 2 boxes of syringes and 4-5 boxes of needles at a time now...but old habits die hard.  When I vaccinate an entire group of preggos or kids, that can be 30-40 syringes in one fell swoop.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't reuse and that needle pic is SCARY!!! 

Interestingly, the only time I've saved a syringe is for measuring out the dye for weed spraying. It doesn't go near an animal and since it's dyed bright pink, it's not like I'm going to miss it.


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Interestingly, the only time I've saved a syringe is for measuring out the dye for weed spraying. It doesn't go near an animal and since it's dyed bright pink, it's not like I'm going to miss it.


Out of curiosity, why are you dying weeds?


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm going to guess it's so they can see where they've sprayed....to avoid under / overspraying an area.


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2011)

That's what I thought...but I wanted to ask because the possibility of cutting off their ability to photosynthesize is there too  :/   It's interesting how people do things in different countries, so I had to ask.  Don't mean to hijack Roll


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 7, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> RareBreedFancier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm selective spraying with a selective herbicide and I want to be 100% sure of where I sprayed it. We have a few poisonous things popping up so I spray to kill roots and all, dig them out and reseed that spot. I don't like using herbicides but I like poisoned critters even less so I'm spraying but being extra careful to keep the critters off the areas I've done for a while. I'm hoping if I kill all the weeds this year and stop them spreading and reproducing I won't have to spray them next year.


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for answering


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 8, 2011)

We never reuse needles(don't want something akin to aids or Hepatitis going through goats), but yes, we do wash the syringes(especially the 3 ml ones) in hot soapy water to clean them, then boil them to sterilize them, and then air dry them and pack them back in a box to be used at a later date. Needles go into their Hazardous Waste container(under $4 @ Wal~Mart) that when it gets filled will be put in the appropriate spot at our recycling center.
I know syringes are cheap enough now, but one never knows if/when the price will jump.

ETA: Needles and syringes only cost 14-25 cents a piece in New England too, but when you live in NH and either have to order(and have to pay shipping fees) or drive over an hour away to a store in Maine(having to pay tax & using up 1/2-3/4 of a tank of gas) washing, sterilizing, and reusing syringes is not a bad thing at all! And reusing anything that IS useable, whether the package says it is or not, is very wise stewardship with your money.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Oct 8, 2011)

I will reuse the syringe, but not the needles. Needles I bend and break into two to three pieces, put them back into the plastic tube it came in, and into the trash...

Most of the time, the syringe just gets washed and then used from there on out as an oral med syringe.


----------

